# Carnivorous Passion!



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

So I see there are several threads for Vegatarians and Vegans... But couldn't find a thread for Carnivores!
So I decided to make a thread...

Post up your meat! 

Some hand pressed burgers and beer brats!










Some steaks... Dunno what cut.










Some more steaks... T-Bones!


----------



## ftajiri (Dec 19, 2009)

Omg! Man vs Food - mtbr channel! 

Enviado de meu GT-P1000L usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Not cool!

I was happily at work and after seeing those steak pictures I must now leave and find me some meat.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

What could be better than grilling and eating some cute and furry forest dweller that you killed personally?


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

abelfonseca said:


> Not cool!
> 
> I was happily at work and after seeing those steak pictures I must now leave and find me some meat.


Make sure you snap a pic of your feast and post it here!



dave54 said:


> What could be better than grilling and eating some cute and furry forest dweller that you killed personally?


Now that sounds like a plan!
Plenty of deer and rabbit around my parts...
:thumbsup:


----------



## Turbopit (Jun 14, 2011)

Those porterhouses (t-bones) look great!

Really though all of it does.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Turbopit said:


> Those porterhouses (t-bones) look great!
> 
> Really though all of it does.


Haha... They were really good!

Come on everyone! Post some meat!


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Over the open fire


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Looks good Miatagal!


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Anyone willing to share cooking tips? It all looks so good!


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

Man those look good!!

Makes me want to go to Philly to get the Best Sandwich in America--i have been telling folks about this place for the last few years here!

--but here is the place:

Adam Richman Names Best Sandwich In America | Best Sandwich in America Winner | The Braiser

and this video shows you the sandwich:

Man V. Food: Dinic's - YouTube

_p.s. Oprah siad the Best Mac and Cheese is here also.._


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

247 said:


> Man those look good!!
> 
> Makes me want to go to Philly to get the Best Sandwich in America--i have been telling folks about this place for the last few years here!
> 
> ...


Aren't you from Philly?
Maybe we can make a ride out of a trip...
Stop at the Wiss... Then grab a bite to eat!
:thumbsup:


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Here's my contribution - A NY with a red wine/mushroom sauce, sprinkled with locally made blue cheese. Now I'm hungry .


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

As a carnivore, I approve. 

That being said, I like vegetarians, they taste good. 
However, Vegans are a little gamey if not cooked right.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

I was in charge of the 4th of July bbq (two racks & a loin)


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Last year i found this thread : http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/mythbustin-570441.html:thumbsup:
And when i saw it, i knew i had to make one as well !
More on that in this post :http://forums.mtbr.com/8903571-post112.html

Try it, is all i can say about it...


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

I have some pretty decadent tastes as well. My chicken fried bacon is always a hit! Just made bacon brat pizza and it is nummy! Meat wrapped in a bacon blanket can't be too wrong! Can it?


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

This thread needs a bump !

I just finished grilling and eating this little maplesyrup/honey/chili glazed ham.
Now i'm hungry for more !


----------



## bloodninja (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm huge into grilling and BBQ, but keep forgetting to take pics to post in this thread. I have a 22" Weber Smoky Mountain smoker, a 22" Weber kettle, and also a gas grill for making burgers/dogs quickly after work.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sadly enough, i only have a grill/oven and a cast iron grill that i can use on top of the stove.
I live in a 2 room appartment on the 2nd floor and only have a small balcony, so a BBQ is not a real option.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

> Aren't you from Philly?
> Maybe we can make a ride out of a trip...
> Stop at the Wiss... Then grab a bite to eat!


That does sound like a plan (I am just seeing this post now)----or I will send you a p.m.-- and see you are from Reading, Pa. I want to go to Mt Penn now that I have my new Superfly (and the Lake I think up there)----I worked in Shillington a while back (and Reading also about 10 years ago..)


----------



## ascarlarkinyar (Apr 24, 2012)

i bought two huge burgers on the way home from work. took the top buns off both. smashed them together and ate them as one big burger. it was amazing. a manwich for sure!!!!


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yesterday's leftovers.
A good friend of mine who is a chef complimented me on this one. :thumbsup:
And when het tasted my honey/chili glazed ribs, he told me that he would he no problems with putting them on the menu at the place where he works.
But unfortunately the restaurant is a bit to fancy for that.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Candied Bacon.*

After seeing it on teh interwebz, i had to try it out.
And i just made some candied Bacon.

I took some Bacon, brown sugar, ground chili and cinamon, mixed it together and coated the Bacon with it, and stuck it under the grill.
Only i screwed up and thought i would clean up at the same time. 
Big mistake !!
Some of the Bacon was to close to the red hot heating element and it caught on fire.:cryin:

The strips that remained unharmed tasted so f*ck*ng good...!!! 
The last time i had such a great taste experience was when i ate some pretzel M&M's for the first time.

I'm definitely going to make more of this. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Vegetarian? 

How about Meatetarian!


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

For all you meatheads here...if you have not already seen at least one Epic Mealtime episode on YouTube...you must check it out now...






That's a good example..."The Unbalanced Breakfast"


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> For all you meatheads here...if you have not already seen at least one Epic Mealtime episode on YouTube...you must check it out now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That show makes me so hungry.:thumbsup:


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

mmm, a bacon weave


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

I just finished making another batch of candied bacon.
This time i kept a close eye on it, because i didn't want to cremate them again.

This is fastly becoming my favorite candy.
Savory, sweet and spicy all in one ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Rabies010 said:


> I just finished making another batch of candied bacon.
> This time i kept a close eye on it, because i didn't want to cremate them again.
> 
> This is fastly becoming my favorite candy.
> Savory, sweet and spicy all in one ! :thumbsup:


I am going to make a batch of that this afternoon...bacon rules


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

It has begun...


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Where's the bacon ? 
And you better keep an eye on your dog....


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)




----------

